# Test your colour acuity - art based entertainment



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this one. So here goes....

Color Test - Online Color Challenge | X-Rite

Here's what the test is about...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Farnsworth-Munsell_100_hue_test


----------



## AZO (Dec 31, 2016)

I only did the first row
my brain & health are important 
here it is









http://prntscr.com/e26hvi


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Done!



















What about others, though?


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

I got a 30 with bars in orange, yellow-green, green-blue, blue, blue-purple and purple-red. Theyre all small ones though


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I wanna say, that this test's results could be influenced a lot by your screen's quality.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Couldn't think of anywhere else to put this one. So here goes....
> 
> Color Test - Online Color Challenge | X-Rite
> 
> ...


Dammit, are you tryna kill my eyes. :laughing:

My score is 0. Mind you, I'm also female, been perceptive to color all my life, have synaesthesia, and am an artist.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Here are mine results. Lesson learned, cheap TN monitor isn't perfect. I don't even know if my score is good.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Here are mine results. Lesson learned, cheap TN monitor isn't perfect. I don't even know if my score is good.


Actually it has less to do with color and more with value. All those little blocks could be in black and white and still it'd be easy to put them together based on value. Your monitor may upset the hue/tone but it matters not if you pay close attention to the value. :happy:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mytinyheart said:


> Actually it has less to do with color and more with value. All those little blocks could be in black and white and still it'd be easy to put them together based on value. Your monitor may upset the hue/tone but it matters not if you pay close attention to the value. :happy:


It's not smooth lighting makes same block appear differently by simply moving from one side to other lol.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

Score: 11
Gender: Male
Age Group: 20-29


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> It's not smooth lighting makes same block appear differently by simply moving from one side to other lol.


Oh true that is a problem. :shocked: Nvm then you're screwed. :laughing::wink:


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Couldn't find the "AI" bubble for gender.


----------



## Caveisier (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm feeling dizzy. 

* *


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I got zero. It was fun, Ends.


----------

